# KItty shot to death



## zombiefish

My little baby milo ages 3 was shot to death a week ago. We have been putting up posters and searching for him but today we recieved a call from a neighbour saying he had found our cat dead on the field behind our house. Milo had been shot with an air rifle that had gone through his back and our his stomach.

I feel sick and filled with hatred for whoever did this to my baby. Milo was liked by everyone in my street and i didnt think he was in enough danger to keep him locked indoors as he loved to be out exploring and would howl and fight out other cat esme out of boredom if locked in. 

Looking back i feel i should have made him an indoor cat and the guilt is tearing me apart but i did what i thought would make my kitty happiest at the time. 

Its so awful knowing im never going to see my little one again or hear his mew and see him com running to greet us when we get home. 

I hope the sick person who did this burns in hell. To make matters worse the council removed his body and have since then 'lost' it. Apparently it left for the pet cemetary but never arrived. Pretty sure the liers just disposed of his body in the cheapest way possible. 

R.I.P Milo my baby. I loved you and hope you loved me back, sorry for not protecting you better. You were an awesome cat and gave me 3 of the best years of my life. Ill miss you forever.

P.S our other cat esme is now 100% an indoor cat and so will any others i get in the future.


----------



## thedogsmother

Please dont blame yourself, the only people to blame is whoever did this to him, my cats are now also indoor cats since we also have sick cat hating people living locall it seems there are a lot of evil people about. RIP Milo have fun chasing butterflies at rainbow bridge xx.


----------



## Angie2011

So sorry Hun! HUGS!


----------



## jill3

I am so sorry for your loss of your Beautiful Milo.
What a terrible thing to happen.
Have you notified the police?
I know they can't bring Milo back but some sick B****ard is going a round with an air gun.
I am sorry you never got him back to bury but he has now reached Rainbow Bridge where he is running freely without any fear or danger.

One Day you will meet again. xx

Our latest kitty is only allowed in the garden which is now cat proofed.
She enjoys playing in the garden and doesn't know any different.
Also we are happy that we know that she is safe.


----------



## 2lisa2

im so sorry hun big hugs


----------



## lymorelynn

What an awful thing to happen to your poor little Milo 
RIP kitty, run free at the Rainbow Bridge
Please don't feel guilty zombiefish - the only guilty ones are the lowlifes that killed your cat


----------



## Amethyst

I am so sorry to read this, my thoughts are with you. As said please don't blame yourself.

I hate guns and one of our rescue kitties cane to us with pellets in him, thankfully they were in his shoulder (opposed to elsewhere) so he was saved.

Many cats are not so lucky as you have found.

Sweet dreams Milo and *hugs* for you.


----------



## Marley boy

omg im so sorry it must have been such a shock  how on earth could anyone kill a cat??? Dont blame yourself for letting your cat outside, at least he had a good life and was loved dearly. I am cat proofing my garden so i dont have to worry about letting the cats out in the back garden, mind you neither of my cats have ever attempted to climb the fence which is good but there are a few gaps at the bottem that they can squeeze through so im sorting that out.


----------



## cheekyscrip

So sorry for your loss..at least his life was a happy one...


----------



## codyann

aww im sorry to hear that its horrible how people can do that its just beyond me!   dont blame yourself it aint your fault at all! RIP milo


----------



## missye87

So sorry for your loss 

Sooty sends big snugs!
xxx


----------



## love&dlight

Im so sorry to read this rip puddytat


----------



## demetrag

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. 
And you were so right in listening to his needs and allowing him to play outside. 
We should have been able to allow our beloved companions to play in our gardens or maybe around our neighbourhood. It is just appalling that we can't because of all those irresponsible, inhumane, disturbed individuals.

I am sure he led a happy life. 

RIP.


----------



## welshjet

So so sorry that you lost your darling like this x

I believe what goes around comes around and they will pay


----------



## critter

Hi, So so sorry for your loss, definitely not your fault, how were you to know that there is some brainless b****rd out there with an air rifle!, report it to your local RSPCA as there may be others. wayne.


----------



## Kitty_pig

cant think of anything to say apart from I am so sorry for your loss and Im sending all the hugs I possibly can xxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

So sorry 

Please dont blame yourself, you were only doing what you knew was best for him & he was obviously happy. I just hope the sicko who did that to him gets their comeuppance!

Run free Milo xx


----------



## lizzygriff

zombiefish said:


> My little baby milo ages 3 was shot to death a week ago. We have been putting up posters and searching for him but today we recieved a call from a neighbour saying he had found our cat dead on the field behind our house. Milo had been shot with an air rifle that had gone through his back and our his stomach.
> 
> I feel sick and filled with hatred for whoever did this to my baby. Milo was liked by everyone in my street and i didnt think he was in enough danger to keep him locked indoors as he loved to be out exploring and would howl and fight out other cat esme out of boredom if locked in.
> 
> Looking back i feel i should have made him an indoor cat and the guilt is tearing me apart but i did what i thought would make my kitty happiest at the time.
> 
> Its so awful knowing im never going to see my little one again or hear his mew and see him com running to greet us when we get home.
> 
> I hope the sick person who did this burns in hell. To make matters worse the council removed his body and have since then 'lost' it. Apparently it left for the pet cemetary but never arrived. Pretty sure the liers just disposed of his body in the cheapest way possible.
> 
> R.I.P Milo my baby. I loved you and hope you loved me back, sorry for not protecting you better. You were an awesome cat and gave me 3 of the best years of my life. Ill miss you forever.
> 
> P.S our other cat esme is now 100% an indoor cat and so will any others i get in the future.


So sorry about Milo.Every cat should be happy and free from harm.


----------



## rach74

So Sorry for you loss so tragic, like many others have said please don't blame yourself..R.I.P Milo x


----------



## dagny0823

Your post brought tears to my eyes.

You aren't to blame. The idiots with guns who like to shoot things are. They'll get theirs. Karma always wins.

Run free at the bridge, little Milo.


----------



## Erzs

I'm very sorry about Milo.  I just don't understand some people. I wish the worst upon them.


----------



## Thedogsdinner

I really dont understand some people mentalities :-(


----------



## sweep

What a horrendous situation.

RIP little one


----------



## profx

dont blame yourself. the people who did this to milo will get their comeuppence - they will rot and burn in hell.


----------



## jopetportraits

This is awful, I'm so sorry. RIP Milo.


----------



## ShineyMcShine

So very sorry to hear about what happened to your kitty. I dont understand how anybody can take so much enjoyment in killing a living creature, especially when you know that it is someone's beloved pet. Come the revolution...

Also really sorry to hear that the local authority 'lost' the body. I work for a County Council highways dept and whenever we pick up a dead animal, particularly a domestic pet, we keep the for at least 3 months in case someone calls in. We also have veterinary staff come round and check them for id chips. Unfortunately some local authorities are not so conscientious.

XXSarahXX


----------

